# Lets see your garden !



## mmcmdl (Jul 11, 2022)

And what is in it ? 

So we have gotten plenty of zuchinis , cherry tomatoes , strawberries , string beans , sunflowers , only 2 full size maters as of now , peppers , NO cucumbers though , they all died . Sorry , the pics got messed up somehow .


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 11, 2022)

Our garden is a total flop this year, has been for the past three years. We think we have a soil problem as our lot used to be a farm and we understand from neighbours that the previous owner used to dump used oil etc directly onto the ground


----------



## jbobb1 (Jul 11, 2022)

Used to plant a 40'x70' garden when we lived on a farm. I miss it!


----------



## rabler (Jul 11, 2022)

We've been working on getting a plot gardenable.  Unfortunately we really need a small rototiller and/or a better weed  control strategy.  Probably also need to lime to soil a bit.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 11, 2022)

Only have a small kitchen garden, 4 plots lined with granite cobble stones.  In it we (I) grow tomatoes, garlic, onions, cucumbers, some basil, dill, sage, parsley, raspberries, some chili peppers, and a few oddball items in pots, like figs, limes, and orange, and coffee.  As usual, things are out of control.  Go away for two weeks and the weeds take over!  One of the coffee plants is indoors, because it is full of cherries, don't want the birds to get my precious coffee!  My coffee plant had a big harvest for this year - first time ever.  Might even be able to make a single cup of coffee.  I had picked most of it, when this picture was taken.  Poor plant needs to be outside, once I pick it clean, I will bring it out to the shade.













My wife is in charge of the flowers.  She does a great job of it.  When I get outside again, I will take some pics.  Put in irrigation for her plants. Mostly drip irrigation.  Conserves water by getting the water just at the roots.  Keeps down weeds.  My irrigation system is run by a Raspberry Pi running OpenSprinkler Pi.  It's a heck of a lot more flexible than the old Rainbird controller I had.  I can add over 128 zones.  Currently running 16.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 11, 2022)

rabler said:


> We've been working on getting a plot gardenable.  Unfortunately we really need a small rototiller and/or a better weed  control strategy.  Probably also need to lime to soil a bit.


As I recall, you have plenty of free fertilizer!  The best thing I have found for weed control is mulch.  Since I'm a lazy guy, I just put chopped leaves down in the garden.  Every fall, I have tons of leaves.  Used the leaf mulch for my garlic this year and had practically no weeds.  The mulch decays and adds organic matter back to the soil.  Kind of a win win for me.


----------



## rabler (Jul 11, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> As I recall, you have plenty of free fertilizer!  The best thing I have found for weed control is mulch.  Since I'm a lazy guy, I just put chopped leaves down in the garden.  Every fall, I have tons of leaves.  Used the leaf mulch for my garlic this year and had practically no weeds.  The mulch decays and adds organic matter back to the soil.  Kind of a win win for me.


Nice garden(s)!  I may steal a page from your book and try the OpenSprinkler PI for our roses.

That free fertilizer comes with a variety of weed seeds given the hay residue that gets mixed in.  We've used several spreader loads of manure, to the point the soil is probably a bit hot and needs lime, but the clay here needs a good amount of organic matter to be decent soil.  We've also added quite a bit of peat moss.  I think we're on the right track but it'll take another year or two to get it settled in.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 11, 2022)

rabler said:


> Nice garden(s)!  I may steal a page from your book and try the OpenSprinkler PI for our roses.
> 
> That free fertilizer comes with a variety of weed seeds given the hay residue that gets mixed in.  We've used several spreader loads of manure, to the point the soil is probably a bit hot and needs lime, but the clay here needs a good amount of organic matter to be decent soil.  We've also added quite a bit of peat moss.  I think we're on the right track but it'll take another year or two to get it settled in.


I've learned the hard way about "free fertilizer".  Way too many weeds.  That being said adding organic material like leaves and grass is good.  Every few years, I add in lime.  Being in the east we get acidic rain so I need to raise the pH from time to time.  A simple slow release fertilizer is alfalfa feed.  Adds nitrogen and organic matter.  Just check the bags for additives.


----------



## savarin (Jul 11, 2022)

Our new house is only 627 sq meters and has a 6x6 meter shed and the house on that so not much dirt.
So far have only installed 4 raised beds and some bananas.
The bananas have been a winner and cropped really heavily


30Kg in one bunch.
 but the raised beds not so well, wing beans, long beans and tomatoes and potatoes coming along nicely.
I have most of the aquaponics set up but am still waiting for the support structure from the old house to be transported to get that going again.
If you want to see gigantic crops of veggies along with fresh fish when you want them start an aquaponics system.
these fish are called jade pearch and weigh in at 2.2kg and 1.7kg


Its time consuming for the first couple of weeks, about an hour a day but after that its just a matter of keeping up with all the vegetable growth. We cant eat them all ourselves so supply a couple of friends with the excess.
All the different chinese greens, spring onions, tomatoes, all the herbs, beans, snow peas, cucumbers, radish, lettuces, kankong, celery, ochinawa spinich, and some I cant remember, plus the fish all this in a footprint 2.5m x 8m.
Also you can plant everything way closer than in dirt.
Does it sound like I'm proselytizing?
Well I am because I am so impressed with the enormous bounty it produces.


----------



## Jim F (Jul 12, 2022)

No garden here, we keep what grows over the fence, though.


----------



## main_cogg (Jul 12, 2022)

Our’s is doing pretty good so far this year, just the usual battles with weeds and bugs and critters.


----------



## francist (Jul 12, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> Our garden is a total flop this year, has been for the past three years. We think we have a soil problem as our lot used to be a farm and we understand from neighbours that the previous owner used to dump used oil etc directly onto the ground


As some consolation mine is pretty much a bust this year too. Turnips seem to be happy enough but I think I only got about 1 in 10 beets to even germinate this year. Just too cool for too long, I think.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 12, 2022)

francist said:


> As some consolation mine is pretty much a bust this year too. Turnips seem to be happy enough but I think I only got about 1 in 10 beets to even germinate this year. Just too cool for too long, I think.
> 
> View attachment 413517
> 
> View attachment 413518


Thanks Frank, I think you're right. The only plants we have that are doing ok are pole beans that are in a container beside the south wall of the house.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 12, 2022)

Getting to be time to harvest garlic.  Hopefully the cloves will be bigger than what I put in the ground last fall.  Will plant some green beans there since I need a short season crop.  Sad to say, cooler weather isn't that far away.  Hopefully I will get a decent amount of green beans before it gets cool.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 12, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Sad to say, cooler weather isn't that far away.


I know it's cold in August up in the Adirondacks at night . I take it NH is the same ?   Aug , Sept and Oct is camping time !


----------



## homebrewed (Jul 12, 2022)

Here's a photo of our garden with my wife for scale.  Full disclosure:  she's 5 ft tall 




This has been the coolest, wettest spring/early summer I recall so the garden is considerably behind its usual schedule.  We're hoping for a long Indian Summer.  The garden is close to 2,000 SF and in addition to tomatoes we grow the usual suspects.  Not shown:  a 4 x 20 foot strip behind the main garden for the winter squash.  They want to spread out a lot so they don't play nice with the rest of the veggies.

I made the tomato cages out of concrete reinforcement mesh.  It has a 6" x 6" grid so large enough to reach through and harvest the tomatoes.  To save storage space they are made to fold up when not in use.  I made a bending jig to bend the cut ends of the wire and they form the hinges.  The jig is driven with a socket wrench to wrap the wire around a mandrel, and happens to be one of the first practical things I made with my lathe.  It's been loaned out to a number of gardening friends so they could make their own tomato cages with it.

If unfolded the cages also can be used as a trellis for growing cucumbers and pole beans.  I also have used the same scheme to make smaller cages for our pepper plants.  For them it seems to work out better if the cages are triangular rather than square.

So far we have bought two 120 foot rolls of the mesh for garden-related stuff (but a number of cages have been sold or gifted to other folks).  I'm about halfway through the second one.  When rolled up it can be in considerable tension -- i.e., it initially wants to escape!  I use carabiners to restrict its wanton ways so I can release just enough of it to cut into panels.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 12, 2022)

Where are your weeds ?   Guess I have some work to do .


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 12, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Where are your weeds ?   Guess I have some work to do .


I was wondering the same.  Looks like there's plenty of room to weed without falling over things.  Not true in my garden.  It's like 10 lbs of stuff in a 1 lb bag.  Consequence of over stuffed garden is it's hard to weed.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 12, 2022)

homebrewed said:


> Here's a photo of our garden with my wife for scale.  Full disclosure:  she's 5 ft tall
> 
> View attachment 413516
> 
> ...


Commercial tomato cages are not very good.  I like your idea.  I need 5-6 foot cages to keep the tomatoes from flopping over.  I seem to like indeterminate type tomatoes - the kind that keeps on growing.  The cages you buy are too short and take up too much room to store.  A fold up cage sounds great.


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 12, 2022)

How about flower gardens?  My wife has done a great job of decorating (flowerscaping?) our new house.  I didn't get pictures of the terraces on the North side of our house yet.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 12, 2022)

Here's the garlic I just harvested.  A large white variety and I think a German Red.  About 3-1/2 dozen heads.  Won't have to worry about vampires for a while!   I don't plant that much, because well, the garden is small.  Now have to see if I have some bean seeds.


----------



## Scra99tch (Jul 12, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> Our garden is a total flop this year, has been for the past three years. We think we have a soil problem as our lot used to be a farm and we understand from neighbours that the previous owner used to dump used oil etc directly onto the ground


Maybe try inoculating the new plants roots with a garden mycorrhizal solution.  I am going to try this next year to hopefully fight off some blight.  Idea of it being the fungus helps the plant utilize the nutrients of the soil better, increasing the plants immune system (guess aspirin has same effect on nightshade plants).  Same idea as the network of fungus that our forests rely on.


----------



## Scra99tch (Jul 12, 2022)

rabler said:


> Nice garden(s)!  I may steal a page from your book and try the OpenSprinkler PI for our roses.
> 
> That free fertilizer comes with a variety of weed seeds given the hay residue that gets mixed in.  We've used several spreader loads of manure, to the point the soil is probably a bit hot and needs lime, but the clay here needs a good amount of organic matter to be decent soil.  We've also added quite a bit of peat moss.  I think we're on the right track but it'll take another year or two to get it settled in.


My friend introduced me to sea grass (for those that live near the ocean) seed free and thin enough to compost quickly.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 12, 2022)

7milesup said:


> How about flower gardens? My wife has done a great job of decorating (flowerscaping?) our new house.


Beautiful looking place you have , she did GREAT !


----------



## homebrewed (Jul 12, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Where are your weeds ?   Guess I have some work to do .


Oh they're there alright.  The other side of the garden is a mess!  No photoshopping, just a careful choice of point of view


----------



## homebrewed (Jul 12, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Commercial tomato cages are not very good.  I like your idea.  I need 5-6 foot cages to keep the tomatoes from flopping over.  I seem to like indeterminate type tomatoes - the kind that keeps on growing.  The cages you buy are too short and take up too much room to store.  A fold up cage sounds great.


We mostly grow indeterminant types as well.  When the determinants come on you really can get overwhelmed by all the fruit, while the other type sort of spreads things out more.

Here are some relevant photos showing a closeup of the "hinge" and my loop former:







You can see that the cylinder part is pretty chewed up.  One family we loaned this thing to used mesh made out of wire that looked like a miniature version of rebar and those corrugations are what really did it.  But it looks to me like I probably used aluminum so there's an easy improvement to make.  I have some 1/2" O-1 so I could really improve that part of it with a cylinder made out of hardened steel.  The elevated flat plate confines the bend pretty good so I get a tight loop.  The socket wrench drives the screw head on the other side of my angle bracket.

I hook the loops through the next panel and then close the loop with a hammer.  It actually works better for us to NOT close the final set of loops, just hook them through the other panel when we install the cage.  That way we can sort of wrap the cage around the tomato.  We call 'em "tomato corsets"  

We install the cage so the ends of the final set of loops are on the inside of the cage so they don't catch on clothes or body parts as we pass by.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 12, 2022)

Scra99tch said:


> My friend introduced me to sea grass (for those that live near the ocean) seed free and thin enough to compost quickly.


Salt marsh hay is also good.  Won't germinate in normal soil.  Unfortunately, even in Nashua it isn't easy to get, have to live near the sea coast.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 12, 2022)

As I promised, some flowers.  My wife's domain.  All drip irrigated.  Some of the garden is more mature than others, primarily due to my sloth in irrigation installation in the back.  Left out the rose arbor and the spring garden, because they are past season.  I'll get pics next year!


----------



## wachuko (Jul 12, 2022)

Here you go...

Guava...




Pineapple...




Jobos, Blackberries, Blueberries...







Sweet potatoes




Malanga (Yautia) in the planter and to the left pigeon peas…




Cilantro, Basil, Peppers, Carrots, Parsley, Garlic, Recao, Cherry Tomatoes, Lemon Grass, Turmeric, Onions, there is more stuff in there ...




Passion fruit...




Front right to left...  Avocado, Pink Grapefruit, Navel Oranges, Tangerines, Limes, Valencia Oranges.




And sometimes, when a mushroom pop-ups... we do this... lol




We still do not live here full time… so we lost a few plants to lack of attention or frigging wabbits…. Papaya die due to the cold, rabbits ate the squash, pumpkin, and cucumber plants…


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 12, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Here you go...
> 
> Guava...
> 
> ...


It's a lot easier for you to grow citrus than for me!  You can leave them in the ground.  Very nice garden and yard.


----------



## rabler (Jul 12, 2022)

Some flower beds, badly in need of weeding.


----------



## rabler (Jul 12, 2022)

Duplicate post


----------



## savarin (Jul 13, 2022)

For all veggie growers.
We call them spring onions or shallots, I think Americans call them scallions.
They are long, green leaves and the same dia from the root up.
Plant them as normal but when ready to harvest cut them off from 3\4" up from the root without up-rooting them.
They will continue growing and before too long can be harvested again.
It can be done over and over but I dont know the maximum number of times.


----------



## savarin (Jul 13, 2022)

Buy the onions for your recipe then cut the bottom 3/4" with the roots and plant that.
Thats what I do.


----------



## wachuko (Jul 13, 2022)

savarin said:


> For all veggie growers.
> We call them spring onions or shallots, I think Americans call them scallions.
> They are long, green leaves and the same dia from the root up.
> Plant them as normal but when ready to harvest cut them off from 3\4" up from the root without up-rooting them.
> ...


We have those planted as well!!  And we do just that.  We started planting them last year.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 13, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Here you go...
> 
> Guava...
> 
> ...


Do your citrus trees grow stupidly?  Or are mine just "special"?  I find my navel orange and lime like to grow and criss cross branches all the time.  Keeps me busy pruning all the time.  Don't want the branches to tangle up, especially with all their thorns.


----------



## wachuko (Jul 13, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Do your citrus trees grow stupidly?  Or are mine just "special"?  I find my navel orange and lime like to grow and criss cross branches all the time.  Keeps me busy pruning all the time.  Don't want the branches to tangle up, especially with all their thorns.


In Orlando, yes... In Ocala (where that new house is, photos shared) not so much...  I dug a 3' deep hole and  about 2-3' wide... dropped some pit moss, good soil, and planted those... They have been slooooooooow to grow...  I blame the cold winter (for Florida anyway, don't laugh! ) we had... burned everything even after making domes and covering them...

So I hope they do better this year...  Oh, and in the front of the house we planted a cherry tree... and where I used to have the guava tree, (forgot to call it out), there is now an olive tree... We planted a new guava tree on that big pot on wheels you see in the lanai.  That way we can move it during the cold weather.

We are trying to switch some of the stuff for plants that fair better in cold weather... So maybe we also get a peach tree this year as well.

Now... the June Plums (Jobos)... I had that on a bucket for almost 15 years and it looked like a bonsai, never gave fruit... the minute I planted that in Ocala, it just exploded... Grew like crazy and we had hundreds for Jobos to eat last year...   Again, cold weather burned it, but luckily it survived and coming back strong again...

Blackberries have been amazing... we pick them ripe every morning... only two plants as of a few months back.  They were doing so good that we decided to plant another one...


----------



## savarin (Jul 13, 2022)

My best producer at the moment is an egg plant bush, its gone gangbusters.
Trouble is I'm not that fond of them except as teriyaki style.


----------



## wachuko (Jul 13, 2022)

savarin said:


> My best producer at the moment is an egg plant bush, its gone gangbusters.
> Trouble is I'm not that fond of them except as teriyaki style.


Oh man... three things I really do not like... Broccoli, beets, and egg plant... .


----------



## tjb (Jul 13, 2022)

Meant to post these pics a long time ago in response to a back-and-forth on another thread with BGHansen, but 'life' got in the way (sorry, Bruce).  When I got to the age where it was no longer safe to train young horses, we converted the arena to the garden.  It's very close to the size of a football field.  There are eight raised beds, four vines in two other beds, several fruit trees, a green house and chicken house.  We got a couple of tractor-trailer loads of large stones to build the beds.  I built the first two by myself (along with a little help from a tractor and skid loader).  The garden is laid out in a perfect symmetrical pattern.  There are irrigation systems for both the lawn and each bed.  We found an ancient porcelain sink at an antique sale, and I made the cabinet below it out of square tubing and 1/8" plate (it ain't going nowhere).  The chicken house is completely wrapped - top, bottom, sides - with 1/2" heavy-gauge screen sheathing to keep out rodents and snakes.  The large stone in the middle is called a 'standing stone'.  It's a little over 13' long.  About 6-1/2' and two-thirds of the weight are underground, and it's placed dead-center in the garden.  My wife and I erected it ourselves (with some help from the backhoe).  It came from my Uncle's farm who was very much like a father to me in my early years.

Can't begin to relay everything that's in that garden, but when we raised our own beef, there were many times when everything on the dinner table except the salt and pepper was grown on the farm.  And that includes the well water.  My wife is a certified, card-carrying Master Gardener.  I eat like royalty.

Regards


----------



## tjb (Jul 13, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Oh man... three things I really do not like... Broccoli, beets, and egg plant... .


I'll take all three.


----------



## Scra99tch (Jul 13, 2022)

Heres a couple of mine.  I'll start doing some in ground next year.  Tomatoes are doing great this year, pepper plants not so much.


----------



## tq60 (Jul 14, 2022)

Dirt with heavy clay and 30 years of working organic in.

Use drip tape under plastic to reduce water loss and slow weeds down.

Fully metered flow so we can control amount of water.

Tomatoes, mellons and berries.

Good grazing this time of year.

Tomatoes until november.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## cjtoombs (Jul 15, 2022)

This is our garden in the desert.  




The back side shows the irrigation system (a must where I live). 
The stand is wood with casters, it holds 12 5 gallon buckets with pvc spigots epoxied in part way up from the bottom.  These allow the irrigation water, which comes into the top buckets to drain into the lower ones.  At the bottom is a gutter that directs the runnoff into another planting bed with some herbs in it.  


I made the aluminum pipe holders in the shop, so a bit of tie in to the machining aspects of the forum


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 18, 2022)

Today's harvest from our kitchen garden.  Right now in tomato glut.  Need to make up some more sauce!  Have about 3 times as many tomatoes in the kitchen sitting on the counter.  Love the tomatoes, especially the Brandywines.


----------



## homebrewed (Aug 18, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Today's harvest from our kitchen garden.  Right now in tomato glut.  Need to make up some more sauce!  Have about 3 times as many tomatoes in the kitchen sitting on the counter.  Love the tomatoes, especially the Brandywines.
> View attachment 417581


Nice!  I wish our garden was producing more.

Due to our cold spring and early summer, our tomatoes are just starting to come in.  Mostly cherry tomatoes, which seem to ripen a bit sooner.  

We normally get a pretty decent harvest of hot peppers but that's starting to look less and less likely.  We're getting some ripe Gypsy and banana peppers but they're not spicy.  We usually have so much basil we give it away by the bagful but it REALLY didn't like the cool part of the summer this time around.  We had a number of nights when it got down into the 40's and basil doesn't do well when that happens.

On the flip side our broccoli and cauliflower have done very well.  Same with the cucumbers.

Often the growing season in this part of Oregon ends late Septemper or early October so there still is a chance of getting a decent harvest out of our garden, but every season is different, one way or another.  Last year we had 116F in mid-June, this year it didn't stop raining until about the same time.  We've gotten frost in mid-September (rarely) but some years we don't get a hard frost until December...


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 18, 2022)

homebrewed said:


> Nice!  I wish our garden was producing more.
> 
> Due to our cold spring and early summer, our tomatoes are just starting to come in.  Mostly cherry tomatoes, which seem to ripen a bit sooner.
> 
> ...


It's not all good in the garden.  Cucumber beetles wiped out 50% of my plants.  They bring wilt, and the vines just turned to mush.  The basil has gone astringent - basically it's not good to eat.  This tends to happen when the plant gets woody.  

The garlic did come in well.  Got 38 heads, 7 nice big fat heads are being saved to plant next year.  Onions were not as good this year as last - they are smaller than last year when they were 3-1/2" in diameter.  

Due to the garlic taking its time, planted the beans late.  Hope to get some before it gets cold.  The cherry tomatoes in the picture are from self seeded plants.  No idea what variety they are except they are really sweet.  The garden is a mess, but stuff is still growing.  Really need to pick up the volunteer tomato plants and tie them to stakes.  They are out of control - in a good way.  Every year some odd tomato plant starts growing by itself without me planting it.  And yes, I do clean up the drops, but apparently some do get away.  It's kind of fun guessing what "that plant" will turn out to be.

Last year, instead of raking up leaves to be hauled off, I just raked them and dumped them in half of the garden plots.  Some of the leaves I shredded a bit, so they would not blow around.  The soil really enjoyed the addition of humus.  Need to do the other half this fall.  On a lark, I trimmed my fig plant and put some cuttings in the ground and covered them with leaves.  5 out of the 6 cuttings survived the winter.  I have them in little pots or cans.  Gave one away, will repot the rest soon.  These brown turkey figs will fruit in about a year.  Of course they need perfect weather for that, which doesn't happen here that often, but the figs are really big and juicy if the weather is good and I am religious about pinching them and feeding them.  I have never had such delicious figs anywhere.  Don't get many of them each year, but the ones I do get are like ambrosia.  This year was a bit disappointing, as I was waiting for 3 big figs to ripen.  Apparently the carpenter ants determined the fig was ripe before I did.  They had eaten out the inside of the fig.  I wasn't happy, but the ants sure were!


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 19, 2022)

@WobblyHand what are the green things in your box?


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 19, 2022)

7milesup said:


> @WobblyHand what are the green things in your box?


Funny looking pickling cucumbers that are affected by the cucumber beetles.  They are a bit shorter and wider than before those cursed beetles show up.  They still taste great, but they are strange looking!  Going to have to take a rest on growing cukes next year.  Have to think of something else to grow in that spot.


----------



## homebrewed (Aug 19, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Funny looking pickling cucumbers that are affected by the cucumber beetles.  They are a bit shorter and wider than before those cursed beetles show up.  They still taste great, but they are strange looking!  Going to have to take a rest on growing cukes next year.  Have to think of something else to grow in that spot.


We've been applying nematodes to the garden plot soil to help control pests like cucumber beetles and flea beetles.  They go after larvae of insects that hatch in the soil, and are OMRI approved if you're trying to grow organic.  I also have experimented with traps, both commercial and home-made.  The commercial ones that use a pheremone as an attractant seem to work better than home-made traps that use an essential oil to attract them (I guress the idea is to smell like cucumber flowers).  We also plant "trap plants" that attract cucumber beetles so they don't hit the cucumber plants so hard.  Zinnias, so you get flowers out of the deal too.

I have read that cucumber beetles also go after squash plants so growing squash next to cucumbers is a bad idea.   I don't know if it's both summer and winter squash, that would take a bit more investigation.  But they all are in the same general family (Curcurbita) so it's likely they all are attacked.

The wilt actually is caused by a bacteria that gets into the cucumber plant when the beetle sucks its juices.  It sort of plugs up the plant's vascular system so it can't transport water, hence the wilt.  Some cucumber varieties are less susceptible to wilt than others.  The so-called "hothouse" types fall into this category.  And lemon cucumbers don't appear to be affected at all...or maybe the beetles don't like their taste....


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 19, 2022)

All your gardens are really impressive.  It’s terrific to have a great garden, and it’s even more terrific to have a great neighbor with a great garden.   Yes, I am a vegetable parasite, but it’s symbiotic, as we cook and serve great wine.


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 19, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> All your gardens are really impressive.  It’s terrific to have a great garden, and it’s even more terrific to have a great neighbor with a great garden.   Yes, I am a vegetable parasite, but it’s symbiotic, as we cook and serve great wine.


Ohhhh fun!   Can I come over!?


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 20, 2022)

7milesup said:


> Ohhhh fun! Can I come over!?


Sure, bring plenty of veggies.


----------

